# Would Like to Be Prepared.....



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

What basic medications/treatments do you think would be beneficial to have on hand in the event of a problem. I am currently keeping fancy goldfish and would like to avoid being in a panic over an illness that I have no medications for.

Is there a common list of must haves that you guys recommend.

Thanks


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

This isn't necessarily gold fish orientated but was many peoples thoughts on what to have on hand(makes me miss Navigator Black{a daily thing still})
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f5/point-view-39965.html?highlight=meds+to+have+on+hand


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks Coralbandit - I read thru that post. In laymens terms though - what meds do you suggest I have on hand - preferably the actual names of the product would help alot.

Thanks


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I still keep methalyne blue,rid ich plus,aquarium salt and prazi pro on hand.I have some antibiotics,but they do have expiration dates so it is not something I stock,but just have left over.The prazi is leftover also.I always have hydrogen peroxide,for tank issues(algeas and such) and it actually is a neutraliser for potasium permagante,another old school med which is dangerous if overdosed(I have never used PP ,but have come close to giving it a shot a few years ago.I also have chelated copper since I had ich in 2 of my saltwater tanks.If you choose to use copper(many frown on it but with some things max power is needed) you should have a copper test kit to know what the level you have is(I have one{duh!}).
I'll search to see if there are particular Goldfish things.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Who would have thought that searching goldfish first aid kit would yield results?
Here you go Lorie;
Solid Gold: Goldfish First-Aid Kit


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Quick Cure is my favorite...has worked on everything my fish have gotten except for columnaris. General Cure is another good one. Furan/Furan 2 to be used together in case of columnaris breakout. Salt.


----------



## Threnjen (Jan 10, 2013)

I have aquarium salt, hikari prazi-pro, methylene blue, maracyn 2 (for gram-negative bacterial infection), kanamycin, metronizadole, and Jungle Fungus Cure which I think has furan in it (I forget).
Most of the antibiotics I have are mad overkill, I am just super paranoid lately. They have expiration dates so you don't want to go crazy with them.


----------



## Botiadancer (Dec 30, 2013)

Medications expire.

And its usually a crapshoot... gram positive or negative? And so on and so forth. If you can use a microscope and have the knowledge to id, thats a different story.

I have salt in the kitchen. (yes, with iodine)

Water changes, low stocking densities, and quarantine tanks.


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

I kept 3 fancy fantails for about 1 1/2 yrs...Kept Fungus Cure, Quick Cure, methylene blue, Maracyn I and II (left over from a treatment) and aquarium salt on hand. Biggest problem I've seen with fancy goldfish was sudden temperature change and poor water quality...it can bring on Ich quickly. Massive water changes! In the order of 50% + per week, as goldfish are serious poop makers. Cooler temps will help keep problems to a minimum.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Aquarium salt for outer problems and Epson salt for internal problems and fresh water often for problem prevention.


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

lonedove55 said:


> I kept 3 fancy fantails for about 1 1/2 yrs...Kept Fungus Cure, Quick Cure, methylene blue, Maracyn I and II (left over from a treatment) and aquarium salt on hand. Biggest problem I've seen with fancy goldfish was sudden temperature change and poor water quality...it can bring on Ich quickly. Massive water changes! In the order of 50% + per week, as goldfish are serious poop makers. Cooler temps will help keep problems to a minimum.


I was advised to keep my tank temp between 72-74 degrees. Do you agree with this


----------

